# Rubik's Cube World Record Hacker (A Feliks Tribute Video)



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Feliks is awesome so I made him this video.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Reactions (4):
incredible 4


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a bit confused by what you mean?


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 14, 2011)

what is this i don't even....i'm so confused at what this is supposed to be...


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> what is this i don't even....i'm so confused at what this is supposed to be...


Watch the original world record video, then watch this one! It's ok... A lot of people don't figure it out until watching it a few times.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 14, 2011)

That was impressive.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> That was impressive.


Thank you! I spent a lot of time on it! It's probably my best video yet but there's more on my channel including a tutorial on how I did it here: http://www.youtube.com/peregrinecommando99


----------



## qqwref (Aug 14, 2011)

Hah, very nice effects. It took me a while to notice it (because it was done so well!).


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Hah, very nice effects. It took me a while to notice it (because it was done so well!).


Thanks! What's funny is I thought this video might be a good one... And it is!!!!!!! It's 1:20 AM where I'm at and I can't sleep cause so many people are talking about it.... But strangely, not on Youtube!


----------



## sauso (Aug 14, 2011)

i don't get it.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

sauso said:


> i don't get it.


For anyone who doesn't get it, watch the original video, then mine. It might take you a few tries!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's my actual tutorial embedded... I'm a video nerd....


----------



## Enter (Aug 14, 2011)

great job :d


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2011)

Or, you could spend the money you spent on after affects to come to Melbourne 
Very nice video, I'm sure someone who hadn't seen the video before would've assumed you were there. I am in the video, and didn't recognise you so I knew that's what the edit was.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Or, you could spend the money you spent on after affects to come to Melbourne
> Very nice video, I'm sure someone who hadn't seen the video before would've assumed you were there. I am in the video, and didn't recognise you so I knew that's what the edit was.


LOL! I use a trial version of After Effects.. So it's all FREE!!! Where are you in the video? (I've watched it about 50 times so I could probably spot you)


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> LOL! I use a trial version of After Effects.. So it's all FREE!!! Where are you in the video? (I've watched it about 50 times so I could probably spot you)


Oh.. And I'd love to come to Melbourne.... Except I live in Idaho in the US... So it's a bit a ways away! (To be honest I really wish I could come and compete at the Australian Nationals with Feliks)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Very nice video, I'm sure someone who hadn't seen the video before would've assumed you were there. I am in the video, and didn't recognise you so I knew that's what the edit was.


 
Especially with the video description.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Especially with the video description.


The description on the forums or on Youtube?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 14, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> LOL! I use a trial version of After Effects.. So it's all FREE!!! Where are you in the video? (I've watched it about 50 times so I could probably spot you)


 
He's the chipmunk.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> He's the chipmunk.


That's a bit mean! But is he really? Ok.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> I'm a bit confused by what you mean?


 
I was "quoting" the Reactions section from your video's page on YouTube.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 14, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> The description on the forums or on Youtube?


 
Youtube.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I was "quoting" the Reactions section from your video's page on YouTube.


Oh.... Is that a new feature on Youtube? Cause I don't remember it being there.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Youtube.


Oh.


----------



## HaraldS (Aug 14, 2011)

That was really well done! Nice work


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

HaraldS said:


> That was really well done! Nice work


Thank you!!!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 14, 2011)

Good job - very subtle. Ill give you permission in retrospect to use my video


----------



## Briosheje (Aug 14, 2011)

Really Really VERY GOOD job.

If people doesn't notice what it is, that's because it is very WELL done.

Good job, man!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 14, 2011)

Nicely done. :tu

At first when I watched this, I was wondering who that guy was - because I don't remember seeing him there. 
I didn't take much notice of it, then Aron pointed it out to me.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh I see what you did there. At first I only noticed the change in coloring and then I saw the ya...
Well done. Very subtle.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 14, 2011)

The only reason I noticed after watching it again was the... strap thingy was blue instead of yellow.


----------



## HaraldS (Aug 14, 2011)

It would be cool if you made a new one where you would to something inappropriate, like distracting him during the solve. 
Maybe something with this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2H-cnti8GI where he drops the cube


----------



## sauso (Aug 14, 2011)

now i get it haha, very good work!


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 14, 2011)

after watch the vid 6 times , i still don`t get it :O


----------



## sauso (Aug 14, 2011)

watch again and look at everyones lanyard...


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 14, 2011)

welllllll , it was normal , all I can see is the color is weird.


----------



## sauso (Aug 14, 2011)

the guy with the blue lanyard has been added in. not in the original. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v_Km6cv6DU


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 14, 2011)

oh i see ) , nice thanks Sauso , and nice job Penguino138 . Awesome


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw it


----------



## jrb (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## JyH (Aug 14, 2011)

Last night, when I first watched this, I didn't notice anything special except for the special effects. However, I did NOT remember seeing another guy next to Feliks in the original video, but I thought I had just forgotten. Came back to this thread today, and watched the original and this video. Good job! :tu


----------



## ianography (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice, took me a second try to notice it.

And you live in Idaho! Where in Idaho do you live? There are nooo Idaho cubers at all.


----------



## Drake (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh lol nice, great work lol.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> Nice, took me a second try to notice it.
> 
> And you live in Idaho! Where in Idaho do you live? There are nooo Idaho cubers at all.


 
Hopeful Ian...

On Topic: That was actually really good. I have little editing skills, but I know enough to know that that was really hard to do. It also took me a few times to notice the difference.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 14, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Good job - very subtle. Ill give you permission in retrospect to use my video


Wow... A lot happened here while I was asleep! AND THANK YOU SO MUCH FAZDAD! That means a lot!



Briosheje said:


> Really Really VERY GOOD job.
> 
> If people doesn't notice what it is, that's because it is very WELL done.
> 
> Good job, man!


(I'm just going to reply to everyones comments) Thanks! And thanks for the CAPS!



Zane_C said:


> Nicely done. :tu
> 
> At first when I watched this, I was wondering who that guy was - because I don't remember seeing him there.
> I didn't take much notice of it, then Aron pointed it out to me.


Thanks! It seems like a lot of people in (Or near in your case) Melbourne are hanging out here... Where's Feliks then?



Andreaillest said:


> Oh I see what you did there. At first I only noticed the change in coloring and then I saw the ya...
> Well done. Very subtle.


Thanks! I spent a lot of time making it subtle



Erzz said:


> The only reason I noticed after watching it again was the... strap thingy was blue instead of yellow.


Yeah that was my only incosistancy because I couldn't find a yellow one and haven't ever been to a cubing competition. 



HaraldS said:


> It would be cool if you made a new one where you would to something inappropriate, like distracting him during the solve.
> Maybe something with this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2H-cnti8GI where he drops the cube


Ermm..... IDK if I should do something inappropriate. But I am planning on making a few more of these once he breaks more WRs



sauso said:


> now i get it haha, very good work!


 
TY 



chikato_tan said:


> oh i see ) , nice thanks Sauso , and nice job Penguino138 . Awesome


Hehe thanks! Now I just have to have Feliks accept it as a video response to his actual WR. Fazdad? Can you help me out? 



ianography said:


> Nice, took me a second try to notice it.
> 
> And you live in Idaho! Where in Idaho do you live? There are nooo Idaho cubers at all.


Ikr! I'm in Boise... Well sorta.. HAHA! Me and my friend are cubers but thats all we know! So if I ever want to go to a comp I have to be really good cause they're so far away!



collinbxyz said:


> Hopeful Ian...
> 
> On Topic: That was actually really good. I have little editing skills, but I know enough to know that that was really hard to do. It also took me a few times to notice the difference.


Yeah... I think my editing skills take away some of my cubing skills.... I just can't get past that horrible 30 seconds. (Although my PB is 25.xx)

If you guys would be so kind and show this to your friends.. That would really help!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks to whoever put all my quotes in one post!


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Watch the original world record video, then watch this one! It's ok... A lot of people don't figure it out until watching it a few times.


 
ok lol after i watch ed your tutorial i watched it again and very well done i didn't catch it! show it to your friends!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> ok lol after i watch ed your tutorial i watched it again and very well done i didn't catch it! show it to your friends!


Haha! That's what most people have to do! Do you want me to tell my friends? Cause I've already did that!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 15, 2011)

That took me awhile to find nice!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> That took me awhile to find nice!


 
Thanks! Tell your friends!! Im hoping this is the start to a youtube partnership!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yaaaaayyy! This video is now a video response to the original video!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

What? Has everyone on this forum already said something here? LOL


----------



## Godmil (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmmm....
I'll give you that since you're new to after effects. Keep it up, it's a really cool piece of software.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 15, 2011)

If you do a few more videos like this, I will give you a shout out on my collab channel (Which has over 150 subs). I do this every Monday to one person.

More info is in this video.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Hmmmm....
> I'll give you that since you're new to after effects. Keep it up, it's a really cool piece of software.


Ummmm... Wrong.... I've been using After Effects for around 3 years. I just had a lot of problems because of the quality of the original footage.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> If you do a few more videos like this, I will give you a shout out on my collab channel (Which has over 150 subs). I do this every Monday to one person.
> 
> More info is in this video.


Well, the thing about that video is... That I do a weekly Visual FX video on Youtube. But tomorrow I'm having an unnofficial cubing competition and recording everything. Does that count?


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Well, the thing about that video is... That I do a weekly Visual FX video on Youtube. But tomorrow I'm having an unnofficial cubing competition and recording everything. Does that count?


 
Tomorrow?! WHERE


----------



## Owen (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like to show it to my friends, but I don't think they would care.


----------



## geekygeek (Aug 15, 2011)

daddy sub six at 24 seconds


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> Tomorrow?! WHERE


At my friends house! But you live in Northern Idaho and we live way down in Southern Idaho.  Sorry


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

Owen said:


> I'd like to show it to my friends, but I don't think they would care.


 
Yeah my family doesn't really appreciate it the way you guys do because they could care less about cubing. ((


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

geekygeek said:


> daddy sub six at 24 seconds


 
LOL yeah. I remember one comment on the original video said "That is so sexy!" HAHA! It actually sounds like it.


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> At my friends house! But you live in Northern Idaho and we live way down in Southern Idaho.  Sorry


 
Grr. There needs to be a grumpy face emoticon.

Oh, by the way, do you have a skype at all?


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> Grr. There needs to be a grumpy face emoticon.
> 
> Oh, by the way, do you have a skype at all?


Nope. My parents are a bit strict. That would be one more reason why they wouldn't let random people be in a cube competition.


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Nope. My parents are a bit strict. That would be one more reason why they wouldn't let random people be in a cube competition.


 
Hmm. Darn. It would've given me a chance to talk with another cuber in Idaho.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> Hmm. Darn. It would've given me a chance to talk with another cuber in Idaho.


You can talk to me here lol


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 16, 2011)

I forgot to thank everyone for geting me so many views... Thanks!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it just me or do you not have the rights to the video?


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 16, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> Is it just me or do you not have the rights to the video?


Actually, earlier in this thread, Mr. Zemdegs gave me permission.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 16, 2011)

That dude with hair in his eye.... Ugggggh Just flick it out of the way D:


----------



## JyH (Aug 16, 2011)

*LukeMayn* said:


> That dude with hair in his eye.... Ugggggh Just flick it out of the way D:


 
:O Visiting again?
That's RCTACameron.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> :O Visiting again?
> That's RCTACameron.


Whos the guy who gos: "Finally" all the time?


----------



## sauso (Aug 16, 2011)

i'm on the left holding a stop watch. was about to judge tim major.


----------



## pappas (Aug 16, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Whos the guy who gos: "Finally" all the time?


 
luke bruce.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 16, 2011)

sauso said:


> i'm on the left holding a stop watch. was about to judge tim major.


 
Oh so u must be jeremy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 16, 2011)

For those who are still having trouble understanding, clicky here.

Edit/hint: Look at the right side.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 16, 2011)

krnballerzzz said:


> For those who are still having trouble understanding, clicky here.
> 
> Edit/hint: Look at the right side.



Dude that's really cool!!!


----------



## sauso (Aug 17, 2011)

nope, i'm Michael


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 17, 2011)

sauso said:


> nope, i'm Michael


 
But it looks like jeremy is the timer.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 17, 2011)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> luke bruce.


 
Is luke bruce good?


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 17, 2011)

idk what it is


JyH said:


> Just go check his WCA profile. >.>


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> idk what it is


 
...

Search 'Luke Bruce' on the WCA website.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 17, 2011)

ooh I get it.


----------



## riffz (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done. Took me a bit to notice.

Also, you don't need to double/triple post. Click the EDIT button and add in what you have to say.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 17, 2011)

riffz said:


> Well done. Took me a bit to notice.
> 
> Also, you don't need to double/triple post. Click the EDIT button and add in what you have to say.


 
Sorry I'm still a noob at quoting. All i do is press the reply with quote button. I need to figure a few things out still.


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Sorry I'm still a noob at quoting. All i do is press the reply with quote button. I need to figure a few things out still.


 
If you want to quote multiple posts into your own, click the '' button next to the Reply With Quote button. Then, on your last post you want to reply to, click the Reply With Quote and all of the posts will be there.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 18, 2011)

ianography said:


> If you want to quote multiple posts into your own, click the '' button next to the Reply With Quote button. Then, on your last post you want to reply to, click the Reply With Quote and all of the posts will be there.


Ok thanks Ian.


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 19, 2011)

My video is dying. :'(


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> My video is dying. :'(


 
make another video


----------



## caseyd (Aug 19, 2011)

I SAW IT, nice job


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 20, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> make another video


 
Im actually posting it right now. Since it isn't cubing involved, i put a rubiks cube hidden in it so people have to find it.  I'll put it on here once it's up!


----------



## Penguino138 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok I finished it. Here it is! Try and spot the Rubik's Cube!


----------

